# What tracks are on your "go-to" classical music playlist?



## radiodurans (Dec 8, 2018)

You are probably familiar with this situation or something similar: you just want to quickly put on some classical music . . . maybe jumping in the car for a long drive, unwinding at work, or just needing a fix . . . what tracks are on your "go-to" classical music playlist? Maybe it's a list of favorites, maybe it's just one track like Ritt der Walküren because you fly a helicopter. The more precise the info the better  (eg. album/release of the track(s)).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My USB stick in my car, mixed among my other jazz and R&B tracks, has, for jump-starting my blood pressure, Ancerl's recording of Shostakovich's Festive Overture and Solti's Ride of the Valkyries, and for lowering my blood pressure, Martinon's recording of Debussy's La Mer, and Jochum's Phillips recording of Bruckner's 5th.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Bach D-minor keyboard (piano) concerto is a never-fail, perfectly-composed, totally-satisfying work that offers a Nirvana-like flood of endorphins whenever heard.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

The best piece of course. I like listening to real music.


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Bach WTC I and II recorded by Richter.
Short enough for any occasion. Beyond beautiful and many can be relaxing as well. More than anything i feel that it recalibrates my spirit. The fact that I can feel such a deep sense of connection to the artistic expression of a person that created this music hundreds of years ago is awe inspiring on a daily basis.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

If I have the time--and I always seem to find the time--the Brahms 2nd piano concerto is another contender, right from the beginning notes. Once it starts, it can't stop.


----------

